# Up to $100 back on Wilderness Systems kayaks!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

​
Summer's finally in full swing, and it's the perfect time to buy a Wilderness Systems kayak! Take advantage of our Summer Fun special mail-in cash rebate and save UP TO $100!* *This offer is good now thru July 30 2011!* Stop by 4Corners Riversports to check out all our rec, fishing, sit on top and sit inside kayaks from Wilderness Systems!

For more info on qualifying kayaks and rebate amounts, check out or blog post here.


----------



## barrydangle (Jul 5, 2011)

ok if we're shamelessly peddling our wares,.. anyone wanna buy some crack??
law and order dvd's, really??


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

barrydangle said:


> ok if we're shamelessly peddling our wares,.. anyone wanna buy some crack??
> law and order dvd's, really??


PM sent...


----------

